# What programmer to choose??



## chasingtail (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a 2004 dodge 2500 with the Cummings HO would like to know what chip or performance programmer is the best to put on the truck. I will have 100,000 soon and that is when my wife is going to let me put it on. Also the truck seems to have lost the git up and go power that it had when I bought it. Any thoughts 



Thanks everyone


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I have had my edge for 50+k miles and still love it. no problems to date.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

superchip flashpaq
have it in a 06 dodge cummins and it is awesome and simple


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I would use the Smarty or PPE in a progamer, but if you want flat out power the bully dog triple dog with scary larry is the ticket. Though expect to need a fully built trans. Personally I will be going with the Edge juice w/ Att hot Vers. I have had my eye on the TST w/ remote also, but I think Edge will get my buisiness.


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

Edge for sure. I dont have a cummins but I got it on my max and love it!!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Sorry I just reread youre post, do you have an '04 or an '04.5?


----------



## chasingtail (Mar 26, 2006)

not sure??


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Ok, that makes a big difference. Look on the drivers side valve cover (white sticker) and see what the HP/TQ numbers are and post up. It will be 305 HP or 355 HP.


----------



## chasingtail (Mar 26, 2006)

305 hp


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

i have the bull dog on mine i love the power / 455 on a dyno and 700+ torque , but is a pain to chang from tow to anything else


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Ok since you have an '04 (305hp) bully dog makes a power pup and a triple dog. I had the triple dog on my '03 (same as your '04) and did not like it. Another one to look at is the diablo sport tuner and puck, you cant beat the price either. People who I have heard from like the diablo predator.


----------



## chasingtail (Mar 26, 2006)

thanks for the info everyone let you how it turns out


----------

